# Dark & Light schließt sich von selbst



## xSyrix (22. Februar 2018)

*Dark & Light schließt sich von selbst*

Guten Abend / Morgen, 

Wenn ich hier falsch bin dann bitte freundlich darauf hinweisen. 

je nach dem, wie man es sieht. Ich habe folgendes Problem und zwar wollte ich mit einem Kumpel das Spiel 'Dark & Light' spielen, Soweit so gut.
Sobald ich auf den Server gejoint bin schließt sich das Spiel ohne Vorwarnung oder Fehlermeldung. Von Joinen des Servers bis zum schließen des Spiels vergehen so immer einige Sekunden. 
Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter. Treiber sind auf dem neusten Stand, Steam Fehlerbehebung läuft gerade noch, glaube aber nicht das es was bringt... Das Spiel ist frisch von den Steam Servern geladen.


Zum System: 

Windows 10
Xeon E3-1231V3
Asus H81M-Plus
8 GB DDR3 Ram im Dual Channel
Asus ROG Strix RX570 OC
be quiet Powerzone! 1000W

Vielleicht kann mir jemand weiter helfen.

LG


----------

